# Ford Incentives



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

Anyone recently bought a new Ford Superduty..... Are there any good incentives available now? Small business rebates? Im in Illinois


----------



## Get Plowed (Nov 2, 2003)

I just bought a 2003 superduty in October. I got a $3000 rebate, but it may be hard to find a 03 now. I believe that the 04's have a $1500 rebate. I also got what I believe is called a Commericial Upfit rebate. When I bought the plow, I sent the salesman a receipt and Ford sent me a check for $1000. Be sure to ask the salesman about this or even better, ask the sales manager because the salesman may not be informed about it.


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

Go to Ford's web site. There's usually a link to a page where you can see what rebates are being offered, along with finance rates.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Heres the latest.
For all 2003 rebates are $3000 cash back
For 2004 gas rebate is $1500 diesel is $1000
For financing with Ford (fmcc) rebate is $500 plus holiday $500
Commercial upfit is $1000
Plow upfit until Jan 2nd is addlt $1000


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*rebates*

I just took delivery of a 03 350 superduty, Total rebate was 8250.00 on the diesel. cant believe the trucxk i got for less taht 30000.

2003 F-350 cab and chassis, with 6.0 ,4x4, auto, cruise, tilt, air, am fm cass, xl decor trim, plow pkg, trl towing pkg,AT tires, ss wheel covers, 9' dump body with tarp system,truck stickered for over 41,000.00 Also got a-plan.

total rebates on 03 reg pickups are 5250, gassers


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

Fire can you break that rebate down... how did u get so much off...... Im looking to get a F350 SD Supercab, 6.0 Diesel, 4x4, Cruise, Power Windows Doors... Snow Plow Prep Pkg...... Where did you purchase yours..... The truck i want stickers for around 40 Thousand.... I dont want to pay more then 32,000 for it.....


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I am going to my local Ford dealer this morning to see about trading in my 03-F150 for a 04-F250. I looked on the Ford site and can't find any commercial or plowing upfit rebates. Any idea's where to look?


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*rebates*

OK, here what i can figure, you only get 5250 on reg trucks, cab and chassis you get 8250.

2000 on truck
1500 up fit, plow or something added
750 ford holiday
1000 customer app
plus A-Plan

I think that is what he explained to me.
If you find a 03 like your looking for grab it, the dealer i deal with doesnt have any diesels left , only gassers


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Tom, 

I sent you a PM. Call Kid Alltergot at Friendly Ford, he is the sales manager I dealt with directly, no slae man, not hassel. Told him what I wanted he typed it in the computer and placed the order same day. If he has to locate the truck he will do it. 

He is a great guy and honest. You know that is like trying to find a dependable cutting guy in the summer. But all he told me was true and delivered. When I ordered my truck it was on a hand shake. No pre-pay, no non-refundable anything.

Also when I ordered my F-450 the only rebate I got was a $2000.00 up lift that went to the up lift outfitter. But the PSD was still pretty new in June 03. With all the buy backs on the early PSD's and bad press I can see them putting more cash in rebates to get the 03/04's in the field to gain customer support. 

Good luck


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Forgot, also remember that rebates only apply at the TIME OF DELIVERY. When ordering you are taking the chance that what is offered today might not be in place when dlivered. But that works both ways if they add any you will see those too.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Tom,
You wont get that truck that cheap. My truck stickered at about $42500. I paid around $37000 for it. Take sticker minus $4500 theres your invoice or find it at fordvehicles.com. Then subtract the diesel rebate of $1500, the commercial upfit of $1000 and more if you choose to put a plow on it.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*rebates*

OK here are the rebates from my dealer to me on a 03 f350 supercab XLT , v-10 loaded, 4x4, sticker= $35150.00

A-plan= $29719.17
rebate=-$3000.00
Holiday bonus=$1000.00
a/z bonus=$750.00
Commercial upfit=$1000.00
total= $23969.17
Plus tax, title and plates
somewhere around $25,800.00 out the door


----------



## lineman88 (Dec 11, 2003)

Do these rebates have some sort of "Program Number" or "Code". I just purchased a F250 with Plow setup and got the $1500 and $1000 Commercial rebate but the salespeople were unfamiliar with the Plow Upfit rebate. I'm heading back to the dealership and wanted to have as much info as possible. I live in Massachusetts if these rebates are regional. Any other info (and the $1000) would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

I do belive you have to buy commercial for the upfit, it might also be a area thing also. I know in cleveland area the rebates wasnt as high.


----------



## JimNasium (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: rebates*



> _Originally posted by FIREDUDE26 _
> *A-plan= $29719.17
> somewhere around $25,800.00 out the door *


Nice deal. Can you explain the Aplan, how do you qualify for it?


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

Ford Motor Co. employee , or having a relative that can get you the pin#.
They also have the X" plan, it is for certain suppliers and contractors to ford.


----------

